# Vermont Castings Winterwarm insert - not enough heat



## resbrutus (Oct 4, 2011)

I installed a new Vermont Castings Winterwarm insert last fall. I probably would of known better if I had found this website prior to my purchase. This unit doesn't produce enough heat. It won't warm the room where the insert is located. Would a larger insert produce more heat or do I need to install a wood burning stove? The room is close to 1000 sq ft. and there is an open stairway fairly close to the insert. I seem to be spending alot of time splitting wood, and I am not keeping warm.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 4, 2011)

resbrutus said:
			
		

> I installed a new Vermont Castings Winterwarm insert last fall. I probably would of known better if I had found this website prior to my purchase. This unit doesn't produce enough heat. It won't warm the room where the insert is located. Would a larger insert produce more heat or do I need to install a wood burning stove? The room is close to 1000 sq ft. and there is an open stairway fairly close to the insert. I seem to be spending alot of time splitting wood, and I am not keeping warm.



Is this the Winterwarm Large or Small? What temp does the stove run at? How long is your wood seasoned?


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi - 

A number of family members have inserts.  They all heat pretty well, but I sure like my stove better.  I have a large room that's 16' x 20'. Any of the inserts i've used would heat it fine with wood that has been split and stacked a year or two..

Less than ideal wood, I'll guess knocks off a fat 1/3 to 1/2 the efficiency/effectiveness.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## stejus (Oct 4, 2011)

That insert is rated at 30K and 50K BTU (small and large).   30K is pushing it for that room with the door sucking up a lot of that heat.  If that door was shut, I suspect you would keep that heat at bay.  The 50K stove should have no problem heating that room.  Again, the door open to an upstairs will suck a lot of heat out of that room.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Oct 4, 2011)

If this is the small (2080/2082/2084) then it is definitely too small for what you are trying to heat. There are plenty of inserts out there that can potentially triple the heat output of the winter warm (and more reliable to boot). 

The unit that you purchased has been out of production for almost 2 years now. VC currently has some great inserts available (Montpelier & Merrimack) which will provide a consider amount more heat. 

If you can provide some more details on climate, ceiling height, general home layout and overall square footage several of us can gladly steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Oct 4, 2011)

stejus said:
			
		

> Again, the door open to an upstairs will suck a lot of heat out of that room.



For sure. Hell heat rises right? My old Bick 27000 in the downstairs den kept that den warm as well as most of the upstairs. Why? Because the heat rose up the stairs and through the doorway that I left open.


----------

